# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  What is your ambient water temperature?

## dts_spawn

Just wondering if I should buy a fan. my water temp without fan is 28-29. should i still buy a fan?

----------


## Nicky

Yes. The weather now is quite good and your tank is running at that temp. When it gets hotter your plant may be boiled. Also 28-29 maybe too high for some plants.

----------


## CT

normally without fan the temp of my tank hover around 29~30 deg C depending on the weather. I think the temp is still too high for my moss liking as they are turn black... so install a fan to maintain the temp to be around 27 deg C

----------


## BPT

I'm curious... if I use more than 1 fan, will it help lowering the temperature further ? to what extend ?

----------


## kc

Using fan(s), my tank temp will hover around 25 to 29 or maybe 30 depending on the weather.  :Smile:  On the average, I think is around 27 -28.

Initially, I use 2 small computer size fans (2.5 inchs) for my 2.5ft tank and but when I switch to 1 only, I found that there is no much different.  :Smug:

----------


## eriond

my own experience....
using 1 fan, 2 fans or 3 fans, the temp still the same between 26-28c most of the time all year round, maybe 25 around year end. the only difference is faster evaporation. however when i freeze and put in a chunk of ice before lights on, i can usually go 25-26 and stay there for most part of the day. mine are 4ft tanks and 3kg ice daily. my only problem is I m not sure if the chlorine/chloramine is 'frozen' in the ice. anyway i think i solved the problem by using water collected overnight (for top up due to evaporation) with 'charcoal' put in.

----------


## dts_spawn

But my tank doesn't seem to go up to 30. it is always 29-28. So i'm thinking if investing in a fan is a good idea.

----------


## tawauboy

are any of your plants suffering from 'high' temperature?
if all are growing fine, then you can leave it as it is.
the addition of a fan or fans will bring the water temperature down to about 27 deg, depending on the surrounding humidity and air temperature.
also you''l need to top up your aquarium water due to increased evaporation.

----------


## dts_spawn

i don't really see them suffering excepy maybe for the moss that is growing very slowly. I'm more worried about my shrimps. what temp do they thrive in?

----------


## cheephung

hi guys wat is the best water temp in planted tank thx.  :Idea:

----------


## ranmasatome

what if i use fan in air-con room..and then temp is at 24 for the big tank and 22 for the small one?

----------


## wong1979

Theoretically speaking, provided 100% effective evaporation rate is achieved through fan/s, the water temperature can go down to the wet-bulb temperature of the ambient temperature. If the relative humidity is low, wet-bulb temp will go even lower as compared to dry-bulb temp (ambient). In an air-conditioned enviroment, RH is normally quite low (dry), therefore causing the wet-bulb temp to go even lower. With a fan running in an air-conditioned room as compared to a non air-conditioned room, I would reckon that there will be a significant difference between temps (with and without fan/s).

----------


## juggler

Actually quite hard to give an answer to the poll.

The temperature in the fan-cooled tank depends on the ambient temperature. Like currently in this warm weather, my tanks are in the 27C to 29C region. In the cooler months, I ever got slightly below 24C on one morning.

----------


## shihyong

> Actually quite hard to give an answer to the poll.
> 
> The temperature in the fan-cooled tank depends on the ambient temperature. Like currently in this warm weather, my tanks are in the 27C to 29C region. In the cooler months, I ever got slightly below 24C on one morning.


I agree with you, the fan-cooled tank's temperature is depends on the ambient temperature. So, what can fan help is to lower 1-2 degree C of what your tank's temp. when without fan. 

So, what is the good temp. for mosses? It depends on type of mosses. From my experience, Java moss is quite hardy, 28-30C is alright for them. But for others like erect, christmas and taiwan, they grow best when setting my chiller to 25C. I have consulted Boon Keng's Bioplast where they have very nice moss tanks display, they set the temp. to 25C. In Simei's Pet Safari which they have a very nice willow moss tank, I do check with the guy, they telling me the room temp is around 26C+-. So I believe 25C is good for most kind of mosses.

----------


## congshao88

IMO even thou java moss can survive in temp like 28-30, it looks much nicer when it's cooler.

----------


## tonyhow

One question - is it safe to run these fan 24x7 ?

Reason I asked, the centre of the fan after switch off is very warm. So I am concern if this is safe to run 24x7.

Thanks in advance for feedback by those with experience on this.  :Smile:

----------


## tawauboy

it is safe to run the fans 24/7. one of my fans has stopped spinning even though power is supplied. the motor is warm but nothing bad has happened for the past 1/2 year.

----------


## swy106

Yes it it safe for 24/7 i have been running the fan for 24/7 too that for 1 year plus.

----------


## Yisheng

It is best to run a fan non-stop. If u think the temperature still can go down, u can install a second fan, but beware of the rate of water evaporation. Don't buy 2 fans first. just try one and look at the result. Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## glenn

> Just wondering if I should buy a fan. my water temp without fan is 28-29. should i still buy a fan?


I JUST GOT MYSELF A COOLER FAN. THIS IS NOT THE TYPE USE IN COMPUTER BUT IS A COIL TYPE LIKE THE AIR CON. IT WAS TOLD TO WORK BETTER. MY TEMP IS ABOUT 29 TO 30 DEG WITH LIGHTS ON NOW IS 27 TO 27.5 DEG. I DON'T THINK TEMP CAN REACH 26 AND BELOW WITH FAN. ONLY CHILLER ELSE WHY PEOPLE BUY CHILLER, RIGHT?

REGARDS
FISHLOVER.  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> I JUST GOT MYSELF A COOLER FAN. THIS IS NOT THE TYPE USE IN COMPUTER BUT IS A COIL TYPE LIKE THE AIR CON. IT WAS TOLD TO WORK BETTER. MY TEMP IS ABOUT 29 TO 30 DEG WITH LIGHTS ON NOW IS 27 TO 27.5 DEG. I DON'T THINK TEMP CAN REACH 26 AND BELOW WITH FAN. ONLY CHILLER ELSE WHY PEOPLE BUY CHILLER, RIGHT?
> 
> REGARDS
> FISHLOVER.



Hi Glenn,
I think it will be better if you can "speak" without "screaming" in caps.  :Smile:

----------


## yhvhjireh

I run my fans 24x7. I am using 2x3 = 6 fans  for my 3 ft planted tank. I noticed before I installed the fans, Water Temp was about 29 - 30 Degrees. After the fans are turned ON, Water Temp went down to about 26 - 27 degrees (with Lights ON). Since the ambient temp in the morning/night is cooler, the Water Temp registers about 25.3 degrees early in the morning/late at night. 

This is the 2nd round I am installing the fans. The 1st round of 2x3 fans ran 24x7 and "run until fail" before I got the replacements. I am using the normal 12v computer fans (all 6 of them), solder-wired them together and power is via an external DC PSU. A cheaper cooling alternative...Each fan costs about S$4 (from Sim Lim SQ). So far, no problems...  :Smile:  Only problem is the water evaporates quite fast and I need to top up about 3-5 litres at least once a week.

I am even thinking of installing another 4 more fans, so that makes a total of TEN cooling fans !!! Woah...!

----------


## Justikanz

Why is there a need to install so many fans? There is only so much that the temperature will drop through evaporative cooling... It will not drop much further, no matter how many fans you are using...

----------


## yhvhjireh

Perhaps you are absolutely right...But this works great for me so I think will stick to my current fan setup. Thanks very much for the advise, though...Cheers Bro  :Grin:

----------


## Goondoo

> Perhaps you are absolutely right...But this works great for me so I think will stick to my current fan setup. Thanks very much for the advise, though...Cheers Bro


guys, 
you reminded me of the days I used to overclock my CPU, RAM and graphics card. So I installed alot of fan on my PC casing.... What I ended up with was a bumble bee everytime I turn on my PC (those very loud fan noise  :Smug: ).

In the end, I opened up the casing a use one of those "pirated" 50W Bioaire Fan...  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Justikanz

> Perhaps you are absolutely right...But this works great for me so I think will stick to my current fan setup. Thanks very much for the advise, though...Cheers Bro


No probs... Just seeing if can help you save some money on electricity and fans so you can buy more plants or fish.  :Grin:   :Grin:  

Cheers...

----------


## Green Baron

> i don't really see them suffering excepy maybe for the moss that is growing very slowly. I'm more worried about my shrimps. what temp do they thrive in?


Aquatic plant in general will do better in cooler water. In my experience, plants grow better at 25C~26C though most plants do ok at 27C~28C.

----------


## juggler

Check out this article of Tropica plant collection in Thailand:\
http://aquarticles.com/articles/trav...forPlants.html




> Thousands of Cryptocoryne albida were growing in a small river a little further south, both under the water and between the stones on small islands. Once again we learnt something new and unexpected about aquarium plants. On the banks of a small shallow pond near the river we found Cryptocoryne albida growing in the heat of the blazing sun. The water in which the roots were growing was so hot I could not stand in it to take my photographs. I measured the temperature of the water, and *the reading went above the 50ºC maximum on the thermometer*.


Wow!

----------


## Justikanz

50c!! Wow... Hmm... Why are we so intend to lower the water temp then...  :Confused:  

But then, before I drop my tank temperature, the plants are really not doing that well... Hmm... :Confused:

----------


## blueray

Agreed. Before dropping the temp....my plant are not growing that well.

----------


## budak

Thailand experiences a much wider range of temperatures compared to our equatorial climate. The 50C could be a daytime peak, while morning/evening/night levels could be considerably lower. During the wet season, ambient temperature can go down to the teens too.

----------


## Fei Miao

On the average my tanks are about 28º with the fan on an 26º towards the cooler months in year. Looking at the polls, those having 25º must be very happy indeed  :Grin:

----------


## StanChung

hmmm,

have to agree with 25-26c for mosses in general for lush growth...
if you guys have air conditioning in the room, then you don't need chiller. 

airconditioned lfs with planted display tanks rarely use chillers.

set to 27c plus ONE fan on the aquarium will give you~25c... or just set to desired temp. to get desired results. plus side is you get to enjoy cool air and you won't get fogged up tanks esp when temp diff in tank and outside is big. minus side is global warming, using up fossil fuels bla bla bla. :Grin:  
[btw chiller doesn't need to be on 24/7... use timer and set for daytime only to save $$$]
i know for a fact when lfs in kl close, ac is switched off and turned on when open for business next day. plants there look great...

for me, i 'leaked' some air conditioned air [set at 23c half opened door] from my bedroom to the living room [apt] this helps lower it to 25c. not very scientific and only when i'm home and whatever works for you since i have no ac in the living room. budget and convenience...
[did think about the ice one...]
 :Grin:

----------


## krabbie

these few days are very hot ... my tank is around 28c~29c even with the fan on ... sigh ...  :Mad:

----------


## Sweet Angel

Well, me too face the same problem of quite high temp...  :Crying:  
These days got 30C lights on, 28C lights off.
Haven't install any fan yet, due to lack of space on top of the tank.
Before installing any, have to ask you guys first : Do your fans facing the water directly, or facing the lamps (90 degrees from water surface)?
Because the lack of space, I have to consider several options of installing the fan, in order to get a minimal space addition for the fan...  :Mad:  
I guess the direction of airflow from the fan effects on how much it decrease the temp, right ??

----------


## ZeroKhoo

ha ha ha~~
most of us around 28C  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

My new office tank can go as low as 24C or maybe even the lower 23s... Is it not too good for most fish?

----------


## sonique

mine is 27.9degree celcius....any idea hw to bring it lower using fan...
do u guys think tat a bigger fan wud bring the temp lower...?since it covers more surface area....

----------


## Sweet Angel

> mine is 27.9degree celcius....any idea hw to bring it lower using fan...
> do u guys think tat a bigger fan wud bring the temp lower...?since it covers more surface area....


If yours is non CO2, it should be OK.
But if CO2 injected to your tank, I think bigger fan will do too much surface water movement, can cause CO2 loss...
Have tried small DC or AC fan...? Does pretty good job, mine after two small DC fan attached, reaches 26 - 28 C  :Well done: 

But I think yours 27.9 C good enough... if it's the max temp, not the minimum temp.

----------


## Sweet Angel

> My new office tank can go as low as 24C or maybe even the lower 23s... Is it not too good for most fish?


Well, mine never reach that low, maybe in rain/wet season, let's see...

How about shrimp, is that low temp has bad impact to them too...?  :Huh?:

----------


## sonique

> If yours is non CO2, it should be OK.
> But if CO2 injected to your tank, I think bigger fan will do too much surface water movement, can cause CO2 loss...
> Have tried small DC or AC fan...? Does pretty good job, mine after two small DC fan attached, reaches 26 - 28 C 
> 
> But I think yours 27.9 C good enough... if it's the max temp, not the minimum temp.



u managed to bring the temp down to 26C?? ur room is air conditioned izit?
i have 1 small (iCute brand) and 2 medium but oni can bring down to 27.8 maximum...all three are 12VDC....i am keeping moss so trying to have the coolest water where possible for the moss.....

i position 1 fan at an angle, 1 fan blowing onto the surface and the other blowing out so as to bring the hot air out the surface when 2 of the fans have actually blown them in...am still experimenting the best way to bring the temp down as much as possible....

SweetAngel, care to give more insights on ur fan and their positions..?

----------


## Sweet Angel

> u managed to bring the temp down to 26C?? ur room is air conditioned izit?
> i have 1 small (iCute brand) and 2 medium but oni can bring down to 27.8 maximum...all three are 12VDC....i am keeping moss so trying to have the coolest water where possible for the moss.....
> 
> i position 1 fan at an angle, 1 fan blowing onto the surface and the other blowing out so as to bring the hot air out the surface when 2 of the fans have actually blown them in...am still experimenting the best way to bring the temp down as much as possible....
> 
> SweetAngel, care to give more insights on ur fan and their positions..?


Nope, my room isn't air conditioned, I observed one day when room temp was 31C, my tank temp was 27C, I guess that's the largest margin I ever observed.
Today room temp about 30C, tank temp about 27C.
I only use 2 DC fans (12V), facing 90 degrees from water surface.  :Wink:

----------


## sonique

ur fans face 90 degrees frm surface of the water...??
is ur fan on the water itself...??cz if its on the tank and blowing at 90 degrees, hw much of the wind is actually blowing the top surface of the water??  :Confused:  
hw did u tie ur fan to blow at tat angle??

----------


## Sweet Angel

Sonique, will post the picture of my fans later, digicam lowbat  :Opps:

----------


## Sweet Angel

Hi Sonique,

My father helped me add somekind of wood case on top of my tank, so I can attach fans there.
You can attach bulb too if you want, but in my case I just need added space for the fans, don't need more bulbs.

I managed to get the fans pictures.
I attached 3 pics here, one pic shows the inside view of the woodcase where the fans attached, one pic shows outside view (there's a hole on the back of each fan to blow out hot air, I guess that's the purpose why my father made holes there, actually I don't have very good knowledge about airflow  :Opps:  ),
the last pic is the front view of the whole tank.

Hope this'll help you...  :Wink:

----------


## Green Baron

Sweet Angel,
Nice tank hood  :Well done:  Your father must be very good at DIY.

Since the fans are blowing out and it is an open hood, I am very puzzled how your tank can sustain 27C temperature. Can you show a picture of where and how you place your light.

I have a 3 ft with a closed hood and I have 2 fans blowing in and another 2 fans blowing out. My tank temp is 27.5~28 but I have ~120W lof light which generates a lot of heat.

----------


## Sweet Angel

Hi Baron,

I just lay the lights on top of the hood.
If you see the third pic, you can see grey part on top of the hood, that's the lights.
I have two of them, each holds two 18 - 20W bulbs. So total I have around 72W for my 2 ft tank.

Actually my father is a carpenter expertise, so it's easy for him to make that nice hood  :Grin:  
Thanks for the compliment...  :Smile: 

Oh, one thing I must correct you, the two fans I have, they're blowing in, not blowing out...

----------


## Green Baron

> Hi Baron,
> I just lay the lights on top of the hood.
> If you see the third pic, you can see grey part on top of the hood, that's the lights.
> I have two of them, each holds two 18 - 20W bulbs. So total I have around 72W for my 2 ft tank.


Yes, I see it now. 




> Actually my father is a carpenter expertise, so it's easy for him to make that nice hood  
> Thanks for the compliment...


No wonder ! 




> Oh, one thing I must correct you, the two fans I have, they're blowing in, not blowing out...


I see. That make more sense. I got that impression of the fans blowing out from this statement..



> .. one pic shows outside view (there's a hole on the back of each fan to blow out hot air, I guess that's the purpose why my father made holes there ..)

----------


## sonique

72W for a 2ft tank..??wow!!!thats something.....!!!!

thanx for sharing ur nicely done tank hood!!  :Grin:

----------


## plumboy21

I started to install a fan when my moss quit on me... Erect moss, Christmas moss, Taiwan moss & Java moss. Almost wipe out now  :Crying:  That time my temp was 28 deg. A bro here who have very beautiful Erect moss have his tank in his office if i rem correctly. I supposed moss or even most plants thrive better in air-con env. I happened to read somewhere that many plants thrive well in colder water, even flowerings. 

Now with a 12 inch or so fan above, blowing for 8 hrs, temp hits a 24 deg by morning & hovers ard 25 ~ 26 deg throughout the nite when the fan blowing, though i am skeptical abt the readings on my "mini" mercury thermometer  :Opps:  And yes, i only turn on the fan at nite. I supposed it speed up the coolness, but i have doubt that fans would bring temps any lower. Probably only a chiller or an air con env will help. Btw, i sometimes top up with ice cubes.  :Grin:

----------


## sonique

so plumboy,ur tank is in air con room now izzit???

when i went NA, i saw mr chan's tank is ard 28 degrees...but his moss is still growing beautifully...!!

----------


## Sweet Angel

I heard moss don't like too much light, is it correct...?
Maybe plumboy had this case, caused all his moss gave up...?

----------


## Green Baron

> I heard moss don't like too much light, is it correct...?
> Maybe plumboy had this case, caused all his moss gave up...?


Most plants will do better with more light provided the necessary nutrients are not lacking. Most mosses will do well with just low/medium light but Erect Moss will do much better with more light. However, I find that for mosses, low temperature and good water quality are more important than the other factors. My best looking mosses are those in my office tanks (25C) with no CO2 and very little fertiliser.

----------


## plumboy21

> so plumboy,ur tank is in air con room now izzit???
> 
> when i went NA, i saw mr chan's tank is ard 28 degrees...but his moss is still growing beautifully...!!


Think not all moss requires high light, rather cool water. Erect moss is more demanding i guessed, needs more light (medium light) compare to other types of moss, at the same time cool water. But higher light probably results in higher temp. What moss is Mr. Chan's growing?

I still cant afford air con...  :Crying:

----------


## plumboy21

> I heard moss don't like too much light, is it correct...?
> Maybe plumboy had this case, caused all his moss gave up...?


Erect moss is wiped out first, cos i believed my lighting wasn't adequate then & temp was 28 deg. I think it is abt balancing betw. light, temp & also nutrients. I am still a novice with moss...  :Sad:

----------


## plumboy21

> Most plants will do better with more light provided the necessary nutrients are not lacking. Most mosses will do well with just low/medium light but Erect Moss will do much better with more light. However, I find that for mosses, low temperature and good water quality are more important than the other factors. My best looking mosses are those in my office tanks (25C) with no CO2 and very little fertiliser.


I also thought abt water quality issue. But guessed good water quality is just too much hazzle to achieve & maintain throughout. While some plants thrive in a particular condition, others simply withered away.  :Exasperated:

----------


## Justikanz

> And yes, i only turn on the fan at nite. I supposed it speed up the coolness, but i have doubt that fans would bring temps any lower. Probably only a chiller or an air con env will help. Btw, i sometimes top up with ice cubes.


Huh? Isn't it better to cool the tank when it is at the hottest, i.e. day time? My tank in my room can hit 31C in the day without fan... At night, if a/c not on, it can be 28-29C... Why not cool the water in the day, then? Or 24hrs?

Btw, my Java moss grow like no body's business... even in warm waters... IMO, lighting is more important for Java moss... My 2 cents...

----------


## plumboy21

> Huh? Isn't it better to cool the tank when it is at the hottest, i.e. day time? My tank in my room can hit 31C in the day without fan... At night, if a/c not on, it can be 28-29C... Why not cool the water in the day, then? Or 24hrs?
> 
> Btw, my Java moss grow like no body's business... even in warm waters... IMO, lighting is more important for Java moss... My 2 cents...


My temp hovers ard 26 to 28 deg during the day, so i dont bother it. But when i on the light throughout the night, it hit 28 deg or even higher at times. That's why i turns on the fan at nite & it brings down the temp to 24 deg by morning. 24 hrs... Thought of it b4, but the elect. bill...  :Opps:  

Perhaps will try to grow moss again someday. Btw, what is your light watt & tank size?

----------


## Phillipians

I have tried b4 these mosses and these are my opinions:

Erect moss- doesnt need very very low temp. A desirable temp would be max at 28d no more. 27 - 28 and the moss will still grow fine. Lights are rather impt for this plant. But main thing is temp... 28 should be the cap. Also this moss will need a little co2 to thrive

Taiwan: Co2 dont need. Low lights are not a prob also. Temp as always to grow triangular fronds, 28 d should be the max. I also realise that when ferts are lacking... or temp too high, they tend to turn a little brown. Generally an easy moss to grow. Low tech tank as long as temp is good, and some fert, will do relatively well

Java: 29 - 30 and it will still growwithout turning brown. However for it to achieve nice growth, like always, 28d should be the cap. Dont need much light nor co2 nor fert to thrive. A monster and a rather resilient plant. Yup

----------


## plumboy21

Bro Phillipians, these are good info for ppl growing moss. Thanks man.  :Grin:  My Java, Taiwan & Christmas moss still ard, just that not growing, thinned & some parts withered. Come to think of it, some unidentified moss discarded in my small tank seems to be growing better.  :Opps:

----------


## Sweet Angel

> Come to think of it, some unidentified moss discarded in my small tank seems to be growing better.


I guess the "unidentified moss" is somekind of algae...  :Huh?:  


And I must agree with the statements that moss don't like too many chemicals, coz I have spare moss in a small plastic cube with less than 0.5 litre water, no light, no fert, & they still in very good condition until now, even have more fresh colour than the ones in my tank. Although they don't seem to grow lushly...

----------


## Justikanz

> My temp hovers ard 26 to 28 deg during the day, so i dont bother it. But when i on the light throughout the night, it hit 28 deg or even higher at times. That's why i turns on the fan at nite & it brings down the temp to 24 deg by morning. 24 hrs... Thought of it b4, but the elect. bill...  
> 
> Perhaps will try to grow moss again someday. Btw, what is your light watt & tank size?


Oh... So you on the lights at night lah...  :Smile:  Oic...

Didn't find out abt the wattage... tank was 14"... light was FL... Java moss grow till almost the whole tank nothing but Java moss... My boraras cannot be seen at all...

----------


## plumboy21

> I guess the "unidentified moss" is somekind of algae...  
> 
> 
> And I must agree with the statements that moss don't like too many chemicals, coz I have spare moss in a small plastic cube with less than 0.5 litre water, no light, no fert, & they still in very good condition until now, even have more fresh colour than the ones in my tank. Although they don't seem to grow lushly...


I think they are Java moss, not algae. What chemicals are U referring to? Yah, Justikanz, be our suppliers for Java moss leh.  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

Haha... I stripped the tank and sold most of the moss to C328 liao leh... Still have some in my 4 footer... Maybe wait for the next harvest lor...  :Smile:

----------


## Sweet Angel

> I think they are Java moss, not algae. What chemicals are U referring to?



Chemicals refers to fert, etc, etc...

----------


## Aeon

My PC Fans have been running for years with only short power offs occasionally for repairs, upgrades. 

My 4ft tank water is 26 deg with the big ISTA fan. Seems like quite cool. My old 2ft tank with 2 x 80mm Coolermaster Fans lowest is 27 deg.

----------


## prec

i'm keeping my temp at 26 max without fan.. aircon at night lowers the temp to 24.

----------


## I812B4U

Hi all, just a newbie question. Will the increase in number of fans, decreases more in the temperature level? Or will it still be the same? For example if i'm using 1 fan now and have a water temperature of 20 degrees. Will 2 fans decrease it to like 26 - 27 degrees?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi all, just a newbie question. Will the increase in number of fans, decreases more in the temperature level? Or will it still be the same? For example if i'm using 1 fan now and have a water temperature of *20* degrees. Will 2 fans decrease it to like 26 - 27 degrees?


 
do you mean 30 degrees? My two feet is using 3 x 80mm pc fan power by a PSU(courtesy of UKLau) and i have hit temperature of 25.9 degrees but have to top up water every day about 1.5 liters?

I guess how much lower the temperature can goes depends also on your ambient tempaerature. The same tank when i put it near the window on the floor with only two 80 mm fan powered aslo by a PSU hit about 26.5 to 27 degrees.

here is how i mount my fan onto the tank.

3 x 80mm pc fan mounted onto a air con trunking cover measuringslightly less than 2ft. with three square holes measuring 80mm x 80mm cut out.



with rear 55w, 10ooo kelvin PL light off.




the connector at the psu end on the stand.
hope this helps. :Smile:

----------


## chaosdiablo

What heppen when a person have plants and also have discus.........plants need lower temperature but discus need higher temperature...

----------


## jiahe88

Actually is depend what you heading for! planted tank or crs tank? planted tank can be use for fan but with non budget you go chiller you will see very good effect of your plants grow very well. .for me cost of crs without co2 i had a chiller and my moss grow very healthy and green. cheers

----------


## Rokerites

With the fan on, mine always stay between 27 to 28.5C for most part of the year in the day. In the night its between 26.5 to 28C 
Only exception is when the weather its extremely hot (room temp : 31.5C would my tank register 29C). Similarly during rainy season in the year end, I have managed to achieve 26.3C
Now as I am typing , Just check my tank's temp. Its 27.4C.

----------


## denniswko

> I JUST GOT MYSELF A COOLER FAN. THIS IS NOT THE TYPE USE IN COMPUTER BUT IS A COIL TYPE LIKE THE AIR CON. IT WAS TOLD TO WORK BETTER. MY TEMP IS ABOUT 29 TO 30 DEG WITH LIGHTS ON NOW IS 27 TO 27.5 DEG. I DON'T THINK TEMP CAN REACH 26 AND BELOW WITH FAN. ONLY CHILLER ELSE WHY PEOPLE BUY CHILLER, RIGHT?
> 
> REGARDS
> FISHLOVER.


yes,i used fan on 24/7 can only cool down max to 26.5 deg.. :Embarassed:

----------


## Muaz

Hi, This post of mine is very knowledgable and may enhance the information of the viewers , however I would like some specific information for myself. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,

----------


## Ang

I ever tried using PC fan but can only bring the temp down to 27 deg provided all windows are open ...if not the temp will not drop

----------


## Plantbrain

I normally have 30+ C temps all summer long(3-4 months).
Winter, about 23-25C.

Things grow faster, evaporate faster at higher temps, but other than A. fensetralis(lace plant), I've had little trouble, but I've gotten very use to this seasonal change.

You'll need more CO2 and better current at higher temps

Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## Muaz

Hi, This post of mine is very knowledgable and may enhance the information of the viewers , however I would like some specific information for myself. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,

----------


## torque6

> I JUST GOT MYSELF A COOLER FAN. THIS IS NOT THE TYPE USE IN COMPUTER BUT IS A COIL TYPE LIKE THE AIR CON. IT WAS TOLD TO WORK BETTER. MY TEMP IS ABOUT 29 TO 30 DEG WITH LIGHTS ON NOW IS 27 TO 27.5 DEG. I DON'T THINK TEMP CAN REACH 26 AND BELOW WITH FAN. ONLY CHILLER ELSE WHY PEOPLE BUY CHILLER, RIGHT?
> 
> REGARDS
> FISHLOVER.


glenn,
actually, i have a 9cm fan cooling a 10L up to 26 degrees and down to 25 or lower on rainy seasons, the tank feels cold to touch when this happen. However, since evaporation is high, i have to top up water frequently. By the way, no need to use caps.

----------


## dagger13

can christmas do well in 27-28 degrees range?

----------


## EKI

IMO,the christmas will do just fine

----------


## wonders

> IMO,the christmas will do just fine


My Chistmas grow well at 28 degree too.

I had fan 24/7 too...... seem well ...hope it help

----------


## Xianghao

one thing i find bad about using a cooler fan is the evaporation. Every week I have to top up about half a pail full of water to maintain the water level. But still, the cost difference between fan and chiller is too huge for me to be willing to invest in a chiller.

----------


## psp1000

According to the Aquarium Plants Manual by Ines Scheurmann, the following
will grow at water temperatures up to 86 deg F (30 deg C):

Hygrophila polysperma
Aponogeton crispus
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cryptocoryne willisii
Echinodorus bleheri
Vallisneria spiralis (corkscrew)
Alternanthera reineckii
Ludwigia repens
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Rotala macrandra
Rotala rotundifolia
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Riccia fluitans
Java Moss

----------


## Plantbrain

I'd certainly extend 90% or more species to about 35-40C.

Why?

My temps get that high here in the summer.
I know of no plant that does not do very well at 30C other than a few Aponogeton and then that's only over the long term after flowering.

This is through direct experience and about 300 species or so I've grown :Well done: 

Metabolism and CO2 demand goes way up as you go from 20 C to 30 C.
So things go faster and you need more to keep up.
At about 40C things start to break down.
But a few species will still grow.



Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## Loopy

Ambient is over 29 sometimes my aircon remote shows 31.

I have a TECO Chiller that brings it down to 26.5 ~ 27.5 that is the tank at home.

The one at work is mostly under an aircon so it goes as low as 24 which is why I think that tank is doing very well.

----------


## Wahlin

My tank is 27-28 with 2 pcs of 60mm DIY fans. Without the fans, temperature rise to 29-30. And by the way, I arranged them to suck air out from tank instead of blowing air into the tank. Is this the right way ?

----------


## onizukaa

fan is cheap and it save alot of electricity, just that evaporation is much faster.

my 2 cents

----------


## FC

*Keeping Tank Cool*
One can avoid fan and still keep water temperature below 30 degrees Celius by using lamps that has transparent plastic shade under them which greatly reduce heated air around lamps from reaching the water.

With the shade, the heated air is being absorbed by its' casing and then dissipate to the air above the casing. This creates convection where heated air above the lamp rises which in turn draw cooler ambient air to the water.

In this way, water is limited to receives heat through radiation.

Lost of light is insignificant so long the transparent plastic is kept clean.

For example:




My current lamp:

----------


## Plantbrain

BTW, through measurement of T5 lights using a PAR meter, we have found that you really do not need much light. This means less cost initially, and less electric cost, but....it also means much less heat generated.

1.5 W/gal is a typical amount used to grow virtually any plant.
2-2.5 w/gal I'd consider high light.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## vinz

> I'd certainly extend 90% or more species to about 35-40C.
> 
> Why?
> 
> My temps get that high here in the summer.
> I know of no plant that does not do very well at 30C other than a few Aponogeton and then that's only over the long term after flowering.
> 
> This is through direct experience and about 300 species or so I've grown
> 
> ...


Tom,

What do you recommend for ambient temperatures from 29 to 33 C? How much more should we dose for CO2 and fertilisers?

----------


## stormhawk

My tank's temperature without a fan/chiller is 30-31 °C. Plants seem to be fine except for my 2 crypts. Nothing expensive or wild, but the rest seem to be fine. I think it's the hood that is keeping the heat in. On cool days it drops to below 30 °C but not much lower. 

In any case, nothing's dead yet and my swordplant is growing really huge, so I'm fine for now.  :Smile:

----------


## Sunflower

I guess it all boils down to the type of plants we intend to keep.IMHO. :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

Current temp of my 3ft is at 26.9C. Day time can go up to 28C. I controlled a lot on water flow, connecting a tube with many holes punched in. The tube is located near to water surface but it disperse the water evenly from back to front. Thus creating some very light constant flow there. Fish are doing fine, especially the flying zebra danios, zig zag the tank all the time.

Will be experimenting the DIY Solar powered Fan once the new tank is up. =) Good luck to me, hopefully no learning curve there, don't have to pay tuition fee.
-------------------------------------------------------
NB: DIY Solar Panel do not work with Tank lights, hence this experiement has been taken off my current tank but will be deployed elsewhere. Solar Panel response to Sunlight, depending on the type of panel you use. You can drop by Sim Lim Square (Singapore) B Floor to find out more.

----------


## Crusaders

29% is my usual temp....

----------


## kenzai

29 to 30  :Sad:  , my area is damm hot.. sad

----------


## wongkk

Mine is 28 ...

----------


## nononame

25.5-27 Degree Celsius

----------


## blood_elfik

I managed to get the fans pictures.
I attached 3 pics here, one pic shows the inside view of the woodcase where the fans attached, one pic shows outside view (there's a hole on the back of each fan to blow out hot air, I guess that's the purpose why my father made holes there, actually I don't have very good knowledge about airflow ),
the last pic is the front view of the whole tank.
_______________________________
Debit cards in Singapore

----------


## dannyfish

> 29 to 30  , my area is damm hot.. sad


hi kenzai
so how do u deal with the temp? any good method to cool it down beside getting a chiller) haha i using 2 fan : 1 at side of the lamp 1 at the centre..still temp read 29 - 30........

----------


## nikole957

> Actually quite hard to give an answer to the poll.
> 
> The temperature in the fan-cooled tank depends on the ambient temperature. Like currently in this warm weather, my tanks are in the 27C to 29C region. In the cooler months, I ever got slightly below 24C on one morning.


 So, what is the good temp. for mosses? It depends on type of mosses. From my experience, Java moss is quite hardy, 28-30C is alright for them. But for others like erect, christmas and taiwan, they grow best when setting my chiller to 25C. I have consulted Boon Keng's Bioplast where they have very nice moss tanks display, they set the temp. to 25C. In Simei's Pet Safari which they have a very nice willow moss tank, I do check with the guy, they telling me the room temp is around 26C+-. So I believe 25C is good for most kind of mosses.






______________________
how to get free wii games
free wii games

----------


## fakrul

> Just wondering if I should buy a fan. my water temp without fan is 28-29. should i still buy a fan?


 I think you may gate more info from 
http://www.aerogardengrowers.com/ http://www.growgreatplants.com/.
So you may go to these sites for yourself.

----------


## jeffteo

Without fan and with lights on under the hood, my water can goes up to 31. The Christmas moss turned black and start falling off at this temp.

Ever since I installed 2 computer fan, one blowing at the sump at an angle and the other as an exhaust fan for the cabinet where the sump is in. Without air-con it hovers around 28 and never exceed 29. With air-con turned on, it ranges around 25 - 27 depending on how heated the water in the tank is.
During raining weather, it drop below 25 with air-con running. I also open the front and back of the hood lid for better circulation to reduce trapped heat from the light.
The fan are on the same timer as the lights and runs only when lights are on in the day. Average temp in the day without light is around 28.5.

Very tempted to get chiller initially but after reading this thread, i don't think it is really necessary unless I decided to keep shrimp right?

----------


## Eddy2790

25 is best for temp

----------


## lizhien

My temp averages 26 degrees.. With air-con in the room it can go to 22 degrees.. I have a small 1 ft tank in my room with tetras and corys. But the evaporation rate is really high.. Need to top up 1.5L of water every 2 days. Previously without the fan I could go by with 1L top up every week.

----------


## felix_fx2

Current temp is 29 average. No fans

----------


## chumzhujun

My increase to 29.........

----------


## vannel

Ambient is about 28-29deg. With a Dymax fan on during the day, temp maintains at 28deg. At night, with air-con, 26deg. Air-con + Dymax fan is about 22-23deg.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk

----------


## stormhawk

Hood on 4 ft with 2 out of 3 lights on and no cooling fan - 32.5 degC, highest 32.6 degC.  :Laughing: 

Perhaps time to switch to LED lights and DIY some vents for my tank hood.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hood on 4 ft with 2 out of 3 lights on and no cooling fan - 32.5 degC, highest 32.6 degC. 
> 
> Perhaps time to switch to LED lights and DIY some vents for my tank hood.


You want vent fans? Free
Attachment 24485

Very powerful.

----------


## stormhawk

My tank is a SunSun tank, I don't think those fans will fit.I have to find a way to reduce the water temperature, without having to modify the hood too much. Thanks for the offer however Felix.

----------


## Oliverpool

Even with a fan on my 6G tank, I am running around 28-29 on most days. Am doing some mod to fit a iceprobe into a Shibuya 301 filter with help from the chap at GC. Will report back how much I can reduce my temp to. Just want to reach 26 will do.

----------


## dc20

my 1 feet tank average about 29+ deg c. Never lower than 29 deg.I intend to get a dymax cooling fan windy W-4 but I'm sure if it will be able to bring the temp down to a temperature suitable to keep shrimps.

----------


## felix_fx2

> my 1 feet tank average about 29+ deg c. Never lower than 29 deg.I intend to get a dymax cooling fan windy W-4 but I'm sure if it will be able to bring the temp down to a temperature suitable to keep shrimps.


You mean currently? It's the hot season it might reach low of 28 depending on environment.

What shrimp you are looking at? Hopefully not high grade ones. 1 footer will have easily affected parameters.

I'm keeping cherries, Malayan &amp; Yamato in hot tanks. 29-30d average.
IMHO, if indoors can hit 30. Nothing higher then firered.

----------


## dc20

> You mean currently? It's the hot season it might reach low of 28 depending on environment.
> 
> What shrimp you are looking at? Hopefully not high grade ones. 1 footer will have easily affected parameters.
> 
> I'm keeping cherries, Malayan &amp; Yamato in hot tanks. 29-30d average.
> IMHO, if indoors can hit 30. Nothing higher then firered.


Yes currently it always in the region of 29 deg. I'm thinking of keeping sakura or maybe crs. So a fan will only lower the temp by around 1 deg?

I change my water weekly. Would these parameters still be a problem?

----------


## felix_fx2

Doubt crs will survive long.
Cooling with fan, you need more surface x air contact to cool. Since a small tank limited surface area for the fan to blow.

There are numerous post about small tank keeping crs with only fan cooled. So the details you can dig then out. (I'm just making you search more hehe)

The short reply: crs maybe can but even if can barely survive will not look nice.

----------


## dc20

Alright then might just keep sakura instead haha. Thanks.

----------


## newlife

Erm..maybe you could check out with bro Spid how he manage to keep and breed those beauty shrimp with out chiller.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jojoel

HELP! My tank is like 32-33 degrees C with lights on... how am I supposed to keep plants or fish or even shrimp (RCS needs ~ 27 C) inside?!  :Sad: 
I heard installing fans would only decrease by 1/2 deg which is still high! howhowhow...

4gal Tank
2 x 6W GE fluorescent tube around 4-6cm from water surface in an aquarium hood
submersible powerhead filter

----------


## diazman

> HELP! My tank is like 32-33 degrees C with lights on... how am I supposed to keep plants or fish or even shrimp (RCS needs ~ 27 C) inside?! 
> I heard installing fans would only decrease by 1/2 deg which is still high! howhowhow...
> 
> 4gal Tank
> 2 x 6W GE fluorescent tube around 4-6cm from water surface in an aquarium hood
> submersible powerhead filter


A picture of your tank would be good. If your tank is hooded, that's most likely why the tank is getting a high temperature.

----------


## astro

My temperature varies.
3ft in hall - 29c with a Gex L fan blowing 24/7
2ft in hall - 26c with a Dymax 8w blowing 24/7
3ft in kitchen - 32c with hood covered & no fan

----------


## edijutsu

mine without fan is 30 deg but with a small fan is 27 deg..if i use one more fan, will it drop to 25?

----------


## milk_vanilla

It's probably tough to get 25 deg by fan/fans in Singapore, without air conditioning helps. 

Sent using Tapatalk 2

----------


## deric79k

you can get the 25 deg at anywhere. all depends of the location where you put your tank.
some of my friends tank with fan only manage to get 27-29 deg. maybe i am luckily, all of my tank temp with fan is 24.5-26 deg

----------


## Shadow

> mine without fan is 30 deg but with a small fan is 27 deg..if i use one more fan, will it drop to 25?


It will not. Fan can only reduce 2-4 degree from ambient temperature no matter how many fan you put on top.

----------


## felix_fx2

> you can get the 25 deg at anywhere. all depends of the location where you put your tank.
> some of my friends tank with fan only manage to get 27-29 deg. maybe i am luckily, all of my tank temp with fan is 24.5-26 deg


Deric, not true. I can get 25-27 deg also at night but it would not apply to everyone Since ambient temperature plays a key role.

Someone I know from Aq, his house like sauna. He can only aim 28 with fan any lower is plus. Btw He is living ground level and me higher level (explains for my advantage. )

----------


## qngwn

> you can get the 25 deg at anywhere. all depends of the location where you put your tank.
> some of my friends tank with fan only manage to get 27-29 deg. maybe i am luckily, all of my tank temp with fan is 24.5-26 deg


Not true. That will depend on your ambient temperature, which depends on where you stay.

My tanks are at ground floor of water catchment area in northern Singapore, ambient temperatures are usually 33 to 35, with the except of the monsoon season when temperatures are from 29 to 32.

With all my tanks inside shade and rooms with little windows, I have trouble getting a temp of 28deg even with a chiller that kicks in every 40min. My tanks using fan are on average of 29 to 32 deg.

Yes you are lucky to be able to get such low temperatures. Having said that, you already have an advantage over people like me.

Ambient temp for today at home is 32! Hot season is coming back ):

----------


## diazman

My ambient temp hovers around 30C. If you refer to my older posts, I had to deploy those kopi tiam fans to make my tank temp go down around 26-28 at the expense of a higher evaporation rate. And I lived on the third floor  :Laughing:  imagine the pain of topping up a small tank hahahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## wongce

My ambient hovers around 30dc too... with fan, it can go down to around 28-29dc normally...

----------


## diazman

I don't bother with fan already.. hehehe. now my moss all growing in 30C tanks which is kind of good for me.

----------


## felix_fx2

30deg can grow plants and moss. Who says cannot  :Smile:

----------


## diazman

> 30deg can grow plants and moss. Who says cannot


hehe. use the fan to fan myself  :Laughing:  these kind of uncertain weather, the best is to use chiller already. (for my case anyways. Fan cannot help to cool down efficient enough  :Razz: )

----------


## jeffteo

> 30deg can grow plants and moss. Who says cannot


I can also!

Sent from Android using Tapatalk 2

----------


## peiho

Would switching to LED lighting bring the temperature down even lower like say 24-25 degrees with just a fan?

I'm using a 55W PL for a 2ft tank, temperature's like 26-27 degrees with fan.

----------


## milk_vanilla

i assume you're relying on Singapore climate temperature to aim 24-25 ? i doubt so without fully air con, even you replace that with led.

----------


## VSGenesis

Unless it rains. If you want consistent temperature then buy chiller. Cold country buy heater. Worry less about temperature. Start worrying when it goes to 32DC. Achieving 26 to 27 is already very very good.

----------

